# Anyone make liverwurst?



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have some recipes but wondering if any of you have made a good liverwurst. I will be using fresh beef liver, we slaughter the steer tomorrow.
Thank


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I just have to say Steff, you always have great questions! Wish I had a recipe for you


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I don't know how to make the liverwurst you are asking about; but I can sure tell you how to use the liver to make a great chilli.

We use goat liver, boil it until it is done and then cool it. Grind it and package it in meal sizes. (I had frozen this package, then thawed it out in the fridge.) Chop up enough yellow cooking onion to have at least half the amount of liver and sautee them in a mixture of coconut oil and olive oil; then add the ground liver. In another pan prepare a mixture of wild rice with your favorite herb seasonings and cook until done. Then add this rice mixture to your liver/onion mixture and add some chilli seasoning. Simmer for about 20 minutes. Serve with whole wheat crackers. Yummmmmm


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I've never made it but here is an excellent sausage making website that has directions:
http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/liverwurst.html


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for that link, NostalgicGranny!


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

Whoooo....does this bring back memories. I am from a German family, in fact we are the first generation not to be speaking it at home!! When I was a little girl my grandparents still butchered and all of the family went to help....I vividly remember all of those gatherings. My Uncle Donnie sent me to find the Pressock Press. Actually this is a sausage, Pressock, made of head meat that was cooked, ground and placed in the hogs cleaned stomach. After cooking it was placed between 2 boards with a big rock on top and left out in the smoke house. That was the Pressock Press. They also made liver sausage, liverworst, or krautworst as it was called. We loved it, it was delicious and I would love to taste it once more. They are all gone now except my Mother who is 83. 
Thanks for the websit I will have a look.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I dont know about you all but when I cook liver I make it worse lol lol lol


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Aseries said:


> I dont know about you all but when I cook liver I make it worse lol lol lol


Lots of bacon and onions. And don't cook it forever it doesn't take as long as it would seem.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Wonderful success!!!!!
I advise all of you to make this
http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/liverwurst.html

It was simple and delicious.
Having liverwurst for lunch.
The only thing I did not like was the size of the casing, all I could get. I made 1/2 the liver and froze the other 1/2. I will make the rest using a muslin tube and pressing it in by hand.
Better yet I will get these
http://www.sausagemaker.com/24200deersalamicasings376mm.aspx


----------

